# General > Genealogy >  Swanson's of Canisbay? Anyone

## jackie

looking for any information on a Helen Swanson who married William Simpson Dec 31, 1772 in Canisbay Caithness.
I cannot seem to find anything on Helen at all other than her marraige cert which of course only lists the bride and groom. It does say both of Canisbay.

Also can't seem to find any families of Swanson's that are in Canisbay, does anyone have any ideas how I could find any information.
If the naming pattern of their children is correct then her fathers name was possibly John and mother Helen. But not sure. thanks for any help anyone can give.
Jackie

----------


## phyllis ferguson

I know you've probably given up hope of an answer and I don't think I can help either.
I too have a Swanson in my family:
Mary Swanson married a Donald MacKay. Donald was born 1750. They had a daughter Margaret in 1786.
If by any chance you have found anything else on your search I would very much like to know where you got it from and whether there is a link between your search and mine as I can't get anything on Mary Swanson.
Thanks

----------

